# Hunting light



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

For years I used a pen maglight to get to and from my deer stand in the dark. When I needed a bigger light to look for a deer I went to the truck and got my 12 volt **** light. Worked great. The **** light would kill batteries every couple of years. I got tired of replacing them. 

I made a smaller **** light out of 6 D batteries. Soldered them in the series andput them in a kevlar pouch and attached a Nite Light head. Worked great. 

Last year I bought a small light that was 170 lumens. Worked great for walking to and from the stand in the dark and for looking for deer. Fit in my pocket and was plenty bright for looking for deer. It is actually brighter than my 6 volt **** light. 

I keep it clippled to the sun visor in my truck. When deer season rolled around I put it in my fanny pack along with my thermacel, scent killer, and my other essentials. Well, went hunting last week and noticed that my scent killer had leaked. Looked at the flash light and there was a small amount of light coming from it. I figured it had got turned on and killed the battery. I hit the switch and it came on extremely bright. The scent killer got down in the switch and screwed it up. I took it apart and could not get it to go completely off. Tossed it in the trash.

Went to Walmart today to pick-up another. No such luck. They did not have them or any other light I thought would fit my need. I called my budy because I remembered he sold some tactical lights in his pharmacy. No clue why a pharmacy is selling tactical lights but they do. He had 2 left. I told him to bring me one. It is a Redline SE. 250 lumens. Looks like a great light.

I took it hunting tonight and it defiatley lit up the woods as I walked out. I was well pleased with the light. I looked it up on Google and read some reviews. It has a ton of excellent reviews but has some bad ones. Says it overheats. Others say it gets dim after a few battery changes. 

I was concered but I got to thinking that i have never looked up anything and had all positive reviews. Does anyone else on here have a Redline light? If so what kind of service have you gotten out of yours??

I don't want this thing to go bad on me when I am a mile in the woods away from my truck. I had a light crap out one time and I got back to civilization using the littlle bit of light my cell phone screen emits.

Darin


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Haven't heard reviews on that one, but I will say that no matter what primary light I'm using (it's a Tikka Petzl headlamp right now), I keep a Maglight in my fanny pack just in case.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah for going to and from stand, you need a red or green light because deer cannot see those colors


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

next time your in walmart, check out the Coleman brand flashlights (either the max or the smaller version). i was looking for a better light to go to and from the woods. i found that those tactical lights can be testy when it comes to the recharging or replacement of the batteries. the Coleman version of these lights however not quite as bright 140 lumens, are cheaper and run off of 3 AA batteries which are much cheaper when replacement is needed (you can always carry an extra package of batteries in your backpack). i have found out as well that the smaller Coleman Max has the option to be placed on red for low light entry to your stand which has been very helpful unless i am in an area i am not quite familiar with.

save your money and spend the $25.00 on a coleman.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I had the Walmart one and it worked geat for a year. Scent Killer does bad things to the switches. I only paid $30 for the Redline. It is great so far. It runs on 3 AAA batteries as well. I have only used it a couple of times. 

Darin


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

i think i will need to check out the redline then. thanks for the info.

my wife thinks i have a flashlight fetish!! i tell her i still trying to light up her life with 25000 lumens!

nate


----------

